

Six minute nap 'may boost memory' - gps408
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7254555.stm

======
gibsonf1
My standard nap is 15 minutes - it works great to reenergize, especially when
I'm not getting enough sleep in general.

------
edw519
Hmm...I'll let you know what I think about this in 7 minutes.

~~~
Electro
You said that 3 hours ago... I guess you have the same problem I do: Nap =
Sleep.

~~~
edw519
It works great! I was so refreshed, I coded for 5 hours straight before I
realized I forgot to come back here.

